
Show HN: FasterMath, hardware-accelerated math functions for .NET Core 3.0 - vermorel
https://github.com/Lokad/FasterMath
======
vermorel
OP here. For data crunching shops like my company who happen to run on .NET,
the introduction of hardware intrinsics is an awesome addition to .NET that we
had been looking forward to for a long time. This library is still a tiny
compilation of our most pressing bottlenecks. Naturally, both feedback and
contributors are welcome.

